# Suzuki 20HP prop suggestions



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I bought a solas stainless prop that fit well for a suzuki 15hp. I believe the 15 and 20hp are the same. I no longer have the motor and can't remember the pitch I bought. I did have to have more cup put into it. The motor was mounted slightly high and constantly cavitated, before I added more cup. Most prop shops will not re-pitch or cup aluminum props.


----------



## MMc (Sep 27, 2018)

I was having the same rev limit issue with the DF20A on my ShadowCast. Bought a Solas Amita 9-1/4 x 11 and it has worked great. Fixed the rev limit and I have had no issues with it fitting or rubbing on the housing.


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I have the same20 Suz motor for a Shadowcast 16
Texas based - I gone for 4 blade to 3 blade with jack plate
Today running 3 blade Power Tech SS 9.5 x 8 1X cup srt 3 R8PS215
one guy & tackle - 24mph
2 guys &tackle - 21 max


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

MMc said:


> I was having the same rev limit issue with the DF20A on my ShadowCast. Bought a Solas Amita 9-1/4 x 11 and it has worked great. Fixed the rev limit and I have had no issues with it fitting or rubbing on the housing.


are you running a jack plate?


----------



## Cambo (Jan 17, 2017)

Figured it out. There is a “thruster washer” that was missing that comes separate. I have that coming this week and it should fit correctly. 

No jack plate. Hopefully adding some pitch to it will stop it from hitting the rev limiter. 

Thanks for the input guys...


----------



## MMc (Sep 27, 2018)

Mardar1 said:


> are you running a jack plate?


No, not running a jack plate.


----------



## sydngoose (Oct 1, 2017)

call Ken at Prop Gods. He'll set you up just right.


----------



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

i have a new solas stainless12 pitch you can try.i live in cape coral fl eric 239-265-3292


----------



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

i have a new solas 12 pitch stainless you can try.eric 239-265-3292


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

for my 20HP suzDT


Mardar1 said:


> are you running a jack plate?


I used a 3 blade 9.5 x 8 ss , the prop that was on the engine new was 9.25 x 9 alum. I also tried a 4 blade SS 8.5 x 10, but a got carbon issues due to low RPM 4000 to 5300max. I was told my Baumann Prop Houston to drop a pitch if I was going to SS prop. now I running 20 MPH plus with SS 9.5 at 5900 to 6100 rpm tackle two guy 225 & 190 Lb

comments please


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey Cambo, I have gladesmen with the same motor and I'm running a 10 inch pitch stainless powertech prop. I bought it used from a microskiff user and the only thing is that I had to buy a thick stainless washer to get the nut to tighten down on the hub. I run about 29 mph solo with a light load and 25-26mph with a buddy and gear. I love the prop but I don't know if it's my prop or trim setup that throws a bunch of water up the transom and water ends up inside the boat when I run WOT. Do you run into this issue?


----------



## Cambo (Jan 17, 2017)

Update - the spacer made the solas prop fit just right. Weird that when I bought it there was nothing saying or even suggesting that you would need that spacer kit (comes with the cotter pin, spacers, and a new nut).

The 11 pitch aluminum fixed the rev limiter issue too. I assume if you go to stainless like @adist you should down pitch to 10 to get it right on a Gladesman. 

Appreciate the replies guys. Hope this helps ppl with the Suzuki DF20A and/or Gladesmans


----------



## Cambo (Jan 17, 2017)

adist said:


> Hey Cambo, I have gladesmen with the same motor and I'm running a 10 inch pitch stainless powertech prop. I bought it used from a microskiff user and the only thing is that I had to buy a thick stainless washer to get the nut to tighten down on the hub. I run about 29 mph solo with a light load and 25-26mph with a buddy and gear. I love the prop but I don't know if it's my prop or trim setup that throws a bunch of water up the transom and water ends up inside the boat when I run WOT. Do you run into this issue?
> View attachment 201415
> View attachment 201416


I don't have an issue with spray shooting up into the skiff. Really the only time I notice a little more spray is when the trim tabs are down and sometimes when the wind is right it can get your back a little wet. Not enough to collect anywhere. Maybe play around with the tabs and see if there is anything sticking out that causes the spray. My buddy had a Biscayne that did that and it was something weird like the end of the rub rail that directed water up into the cockpit with the trim tabs just right.


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

I’ll have to figure out what’s doing that. Let’s see some pictures of your gladesmen! I’ve got hull #9


----------



## Cambo (Jan 17, 2017)

That’s a sweet skiff. Here’s mine at the ramp… How can you tell what hull number you have?
Mine was made in 06’


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

Dude, that color combo is beautiful, I love the powder coated platform and grab bar. Nice little cast and blast skiff! You should be able to read the hull number on the HIN plate on the transom on the starboard side. It should read IEC and then some numbers, the hull number should have some zeros in front of it.


----------



## N816kc (Jan 31, 2021)

Just got a Powertech for my Tohatsu 20 from Ken, mounted and ready to test. Quite a bit of cup compared to the stock prop.


----------



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

hey n816kc did you test your prop,what pitch is it


----------



## N816kc (Jan 31, 2021)

11” pitch. Only had it out a short time, need to get back out with less traffic and wake action. Felt like I made a little better speed in midrange throttle settings (better torque?) but lost a mph on top end. Better out of the hole for sure. Probably a good compromise.


----------

